# Cockatiel with bloody beak



## andisbirdies (Sep 10, 2016)

So the first time that Coco and Zuki met (one week ago last thursday), Zuki bit coco on the top of his beak. Right between his nostrils. It was kind of like a scratch and it was healing fine until today... Coco flew 3 times into our tv and maybe 3-4 times into the windows. I wasn't home my hubby was and he said said that Coco didn't seem fazed by it, he never landed on the ground. Just hit and then turn around and flew off. 

When I got home I looked at him and he his beak was bloody (see pictures attached). He's acting normal, he's eating and drinking fine. I'm worried since he's hit the windows and tv so many times and his beak was bleeding. 

Anyone's bird hit windows/tv multiple times and has been fine? I'm kind of worried but at the same time he's been acting completely normal...


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If he's balanced and alert, it's probably okay. That said, you really need to make sure that never happens again -- the risk of a head or neck injury is huge with repeated impacts like that. Maybe consider a light clip of the first few flight feathers, so that he can't get up enough speed to crash significantly.


----------



## andisbirdies (Sep 10, 2016)

Ok thank you! Ya he's balanced and alert, like I said he's acting completely normal he's been with me ever since I got home. He's currently running on my keyboard while i'm typing this  

Would clipping his feathers be bad for him learning how to fly properly? Our main room (living room and kitchen where we're out 95% of the time) is 12ft by maybe 24ft. We live in a small mobile home. Can he get enough speed to really hurt himself? There's no window in the length (24ft) of the room just on the width (12ft).


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If he crashed hard enough to bloody his beak, he's getting enough speed to really hurt himself. You're right that it's typically a good idea to let them learn how to fly before clipping them, but I think you have to balance that against the likelihood that he could get seriously injured or killed in the process. Is there a way to cover the reflective surfaces he's hitting? If so, then that might be a way to keep him safe while he learns.


----------



## andisbirdies (Sep 10, 2016)

We could put a blanket on top of the tv when it's not on. As for the windows it would get really dark if they were all covered...

When I'm home he's usually with me and hasn't hit any windows except for once but that was when he had just gotten home. Maybe we I'll just put him in his cage when i'm not home... I was outside working on stuff so maybe he saw me and wanted to get to me? He seems to be able to control his flight most of the time.


----------



## andisbirdies (Sep 10, 2016)

He's been scratching the wound with his foot. It's taking the scab pieces off... can I put polysporin on it with a q-tip if i'm carful not to get it in his nostrils? Or is it bad for birds?


----------



## galactickiwi (Feb 4, 2015)

i dont know about polysporin, i would try coconut oil first. coconut oil is antibacterial and its also safe for them.


----------



## andisbirdies (Sep 10, 2016)

That's a great idea thank you!


----------



## kr90au (Aug 4, 2016)

Scabs get itchy.... doesn't sound like it needs anything unless he breaks it open again.


----------



## andisbirdies (Sep 10, 2016)

Update on Coco, he hasn't flown into anymore windows or the TV. I think that he's learning (knock on wood) that he can't fly through windows.  He's been acting completely normal and his beak is healing well.  Thanks for all of your comments


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't have any information to add, as the others have pretty much answered your situation  I just wanted to say what a cute fid you have and give them a few scritches for the rest of us


----------



## andisbirdies (Sep 10, 2016)

Aww thanks vampiric_conure! Will do


----------

